# Gel/Color Lee/Gam/Rosco Equivalences



## NickVon (Jan 11, 2010)

The Challenge. Are There charts out there that can show me we LEE Filter Quarter CT Orange 206 is equivalent to in say Rosco. Understanding that some of the more odd colors might not have matching palettes in other manufacturers. The challenge is that i have in storage 8 rolls of Lee filters, nothing that is truly odd in terms of color. but the brand sees so little use by myself and other designers because Rosco is our areas and theatres gel of choice. to a degree it's familiarity with Rosco and neither number/color system.

In Short are their charts out there or a way to determine if Lee colors actually do match something in the Rosco line
And I've found some charts, namely this one on Rosco's website, http://www.northernsound.net/Sales/Filters/filters/rosco/LeeRoscoEquiv.html
Confirmation on whether these are interchangeable and exact?

Or

Do any of you have any ideas on how to get these LEE filters more accessible and used?

As of now I have a portable file cabinet of Rosco sorted in file folders such, but nothing like that for the Lee of which i only have 6 colors and 2 Frost types" But nearly whole rolls of them none the less from years before me.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 11, 2010)

The easiest way to do it is give someone with an iPhone $10 to buy iSwatch (from Wybron in the App Store). Then call up the gels in question and it will list the closes equivalents and it can compare the transmission curves of the colors for you as well.


----------



## ship (Jan 12, 2010)

Most websites I think offer conversion between brands, otherwie a few books have conversions in them. All add up to a confusion in what is most close in obviously RX27 is LEE 27, but beyond that its scale of similarity or at times even double gelling to get there.

Should you wish, I have a few year old chart I compiled I could reference, PM me for doing so as such info is not on this computer. Would have to pull it up. Have not used it much lately even in looking for teal in color as especially the Lee website was fine for conversion on this.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jan 12, 2010)

Apollo Design Gel Converter

You can also request a handy Gel Slide Converter by filling out this form.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 12, 2010)

Somewhat outdated and does not include ApolloGel, but http://www.derekleffew.com/LuxtoLEEGAM.pdf may be useful nonetheless. If there's any interest, I'll post the Excel file.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. So far the Rosco Equivalents chart has been working, still a little skeptical because sometimes two different Lee translate to the same Rosco.....  eh..,

Have many of you worked with Apollo Filters much? whats your experience for cost/benefit for them over say Rosco and Lee for theatrical stage light?


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 12, 2010)

NickVon said:


> Have many of you worked with Apollo Filters much? whats your experience for cost/benefit for them over say Rosco and Lee for theatrical stage light?



Cost is generally a non-issues, most suppliers that I use are charging the same for a sheet of gel no matter what the manufacture. As for benefits, that is purely up to your design aesthetic! What color works best for your show?


----------



## shiben (Jan 13, 2010)

NickVon said:


> Have many of you worked with Apollo Filters much? whats your experience for cost/benefit for them over say Rosco and Lee for theatrical stage light?



They have great names for their colors, much better than Rosco and Lee.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 13, 2010)

The Apollo gel sheets/rolls are a double coated product, similar to the Lee Filter process of producing color. 

What's in a name? Well, we had a pretty good time sitting around the large conference room table to name the first 100 colors. After the initial swatchbook of 100 transmissions, we began to receive many suggestions from designers and students as to their suggestions regarding additional names. The Apollo gel colors recently added have had their names submitted by many here within the ControlBooth forum.

Though the names are fun and memorable, the fact is the gel transmission structure actually follows the color spectrum we have all learned in science class. 

1000's Diffusion
2000's Color Corrections
3000's Violets
4000's Blues
5000's Greens
6000's Yellows
7000's Oranges
8000's Reds


----------

